
Russian satellite lost after being set to launch from wrong spaceport - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/28/russian-satellite-lost-wrong-spaceport-meteor-m
======
basicplus2
That would be an excellent ruse to steal another countries satellite for
reverse engineering at ones leisure later..

Put in dummies in place of stolen satellites for weight.. then "make a
programming error"

